
Ask HN: Open source software for tracking financial account balances? - dplgk
I have not found a hosted&#x2F;SaaS financial tracking application that fully works and has basic features for tracking net worth, transactions and balance history. I ran the gamut earlier this year and still can&#x27;t believe I&#x27;ve found nothing that simply syncs my account balances and shows their changes over time while also making it to filter&#x2F;sort&#x2F;search transactions. So I&#x27;d like to take the matter into my own hands but also open to trying something new (again). The pain point seems to be syncing and dealing with various bank auth security. I have no qualms about hacking up a mechanize script to get my own bank account balances - something a &quot;legit&quot; finance app wouldn&#x27;t do. I know I mentioned &quot;transactions&quot; but if I roll my own, I&#x27;m only concerned with current and past balances.<p>- Mint.com: Tried it for years. Tried it again this year, same crap as always. Fails to sync all my accounts. For example, it simply does not support my JP Morgan retirement account with no plan to add support. This makes using Mint useless for tracking my net worth. My Empower retirement account has not been updated for 5 months. By design, I cannot filter transactions by date. e.g. If I sort transactions by amount, I cannot filter by date to find biggest transactions from 2017. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.mint.com&#x2F;Accounts-and-Transactions&#x2F;888963121&#x2F;Why-can-t-I-filter-transactions-by-date.htm<p>- Livingbalancesheet.com: Minimal syncing problems. No history of balances, only current balances. No transaction history - only high level overview of finances. Good for tracking net worth. Bad for everything else.<p>- youneedabudget.com: Not what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>- Personal Capital: Doesn&#x27;t sync all my accounts. Many annoying sales people calling me.<p>- sigfig.com: Same as personal capital.<p>The list goes on, I can&#x27;t keep track. I tried a couple Mac apps too.
======
SirLJ
Most brokers provide API, so you can script it yourself using python or
whatever is easier for you...

------
thajeer
Try Yodlee

